# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum >  Ender 5 plus - SKR 1.4 Turbo Mods Not Working :(

## warfreesminds

Hi All

I havbe spent so much time reseraching and consistently updating my firmware but alas i still cannot get the printer to function correctly, no doubt its something stupid but im at the end of my tether and knowledge.

My specs and mods for the printer are as follows:


Ender 5 plus

Complete hot end revision with an E3D Titan Aero Extruder and V6 NozzleBTT SKR 1.4 Turbo Mainboard with TMC2209 DriversBTT TFT35- E3

Im using version 2.0.5.3 of Marlin wiht Kay3d cheetah 5.0 interface 
Please find attached a couple of photos of my board and print head and a RAR file containing the Configuration.h and Configuration_adv.H

i cant seem to get the axis to home no matter what ive tried, and gives me the 'printer halted. kill() called' error. 
Let alone started printing anything.

Im begging for help at this point and cant seem to rectify the issue myself

Thanks in advance to any help

Ashley

----------


## Roberts_Clif

Do the configuration files have you changes in them.

I discovered no changes to the firmware. The code in the lines below need your 3D Printers information in order to work.



```
#define X_BED_SIZE change_value // This is how big your bed is, in the X direction. Replace change_value with the actual value
#define Y_BED_SIZE change_value // This is how big your bed is, in the Y direction. Replace change_value with the actual value

#define x_steps change_value //This defines the number of steps your X motor requires
#define y_steps change_value //This defines the number of steps your X motor requires
#define z_steps change_value //This defines the number of steps your X motor requires

```

If you have made changes please post the changes.

----------

